# Die DAM 248



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2021)

Ein jeder kennt die DAM Quick Finessa-Rollen, die Quick Super  oder die 1000-1001-1002er Serie, aber diese kleinen Rollen hat kaum einer im Blickfeld. Und auch ich war mehr als erstaunt, als ich sie auseinander genommen hatte.
Es fing damit an, das die neu gekaufte 248 doch für DAM-Verhältnisse sehr schwer ging. Also, Rolle auf dem Tisch und zerlegen. Ist bei diesen alten Trecker ja nun nicht die ganz große Kunst. Spule mit Schnellwechselverschluß, Achse 5 mm stark, Rotor und Gehäuse aus Aluminium, Bügel und Federn, alles ok. Dann den Seitendeckel geöffnet und Tellerrad entfernt. Was da schon auffiel, das Tellerrad war erheblich dicker als andere Tellerräder in vergleichbarer Größe. Rücklaufsperre greift in 18 Zähne, das ist schon mal erheblich mehr als man von anderen Rollen gewöhnt ist. Aber sie greift leider nicht vor dem Getriebe, ist also nicht Getriebeentlastend. Auf der anderen Seite sind 47 Zähne, gerade verzahnt. Das Interessanteste aber befand sich in der Mitte des Tellerrades, ein  zusätzliches Sonnen-Planetenradgetriebe zur Verlegung der Schnur. Öfters mal was neues, das hatte ich so nicht erwartet. Beim Nachschauen hieß es, dieses Getriebe wurde damals von DAM als Cycloid-Getriebe vorgestellt, zur verlangsamten Kreuzverlegung.
Was noch auffiel war die Lagerung der Spulenachse, einmal durch das Kegelrad, mit einer länglichen, teilweise offenen Buchse und dann wird diese Buchse noch zweimal im Gehäuse geführt und zusätzlich auch noch verschraubt. Spiel war nicht vorhanden. Das Kegelrad wird in dem Rotor eingeschraubt und dann von oben gekontert. Die Bügelauslösung erfolgt durch eine große eliptische Form ohne scharfe Kanten.




Entfettetes Gehäuse, Dreck kommt dann wieder durch.



Innenraum des Gehäuses



Eingeschraubtes Kegelrad



Kegelrad beim Einschrauben



Rollenachse und Buchse dazu



Verschraubtes Kegelrad



mit Konterung



Eliptischer Bügelauslöser



eingebauter Rotor mit Buchse



Tellerrad mit eingelegtem Sonnenrad




aufgestecktes Planetenrad


Mitnehmer des Planetenrades auf der Achse gesteckt




Rolle noch mal abgewaschen und fertig.

Fazit: Man ist manchmal mehr als erstaunt, was in solchen kleinen alten Rolle an Technik steckt. Und wie sich manches einfach verschlechtert hat, was es früher schon mal in einer besseren Ausführung gab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2021)

Platzhalterthread


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2021)

Noch eine tolle Vorstellung Hecht100+! Offensichtlich waren damals die "billligeren" Rollen von DAM genauso hochwertig wie die Paradepferde wie die Quick Finessa u.a. Einige lösungen sind IMHO sogar besser; die RLS z.b. mit 18 Zähnen auf dem Zahnrad - im Gegensatz zu den 8 Löchern bei der Finessa, Super und 110ff Serie. Besonders gelungen finde ich die lange Buchse für die Spulenachse, das ist Stabilität pur!

Ich sehe, der Kegelrad hat 14 Zähne, du schreibst 47 auf dem Telerrad, das Bedeutet also eine ÜS von 1 : 3,4

Könntest Du noch ein paar Worte zu der Bremse schreiben?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2021)

Bilch, die Spulen sind Druckknopfspulen, von unten mit 248 gekennzeichnet. In der Spule sitzten nur zwei Scheiben mit der dicken Feder dazwischen, der Bremsbelag sitzt unter der Spule auf dem Druckknopf.


----------

